# I would have to agree



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not going to say much at this time. Only cut and paste.



> Trump spiritual adviser says 'demonic networks' have aligned themselves against president


[album][/album]


> President Trump's spiritual adviser, Paula White, said in the opening prayer before his campaign kickoff rally in Orlando, Fla., on Tuesday that "demonic networks" have aligned themselves against the president.
> 
> Let every demonic network that has aligned itself against the purpose, against the calling of President Trump, let it be broken, let it be torn down in the name of Jesus," she said to a crowd of Trump's supporters before his rally began Tuesday.
> I declare that President Trump will overcome every strategy from hell and every strategy from the enemy," she added, according to video of her remarks.
> I secure his calling, I secure his purpose, I secure his family, and we secure victory in the name which is above every name ... the name of Jesus Christ," she said ending her prayer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree too.

Here is something I have been noticing more and more.

Now first I will say... Trump is no angel and also some extreme right nuts have aligned themselves with trump.

But if you look at some of the opposition or "new leaders" plus what people are trying to compare trump too.... Which one's are more like the Nazi party of WW2.

1. Hitler controlled the media and propaganda. (trump uses propaganda but all political people do)&#8230;. but who or what party is controlling most of the media? Look at the major news networks... most of the time they are attacking Trump. They are making up stories or "facts". Look at social media... youtube issue, facebook issue, twitter shadow banning.... it is all aimed at conservative voices.

2. Who is antisemetic&#8230;.. Look at the young leaders AOC, Rep Omar, etc. They are saying dumb stuff and showing or leaning against the Jews. Then nobody in the Dem party is cutting them down or reeling them in.

3. Look at the anti-trump movements of Antifa and what not.... what type of tactics are they using... intimidation, force, conflict, etc. What they "claim" Trump supporters do.

Just somethings to notice about the political climate right now. And who is acting evil. I wont even bring up about the bill for humanitarian effort at the border to fund the conditions these people are staying in hasn't been brought up for a vote in the house because Pelosi wont do it. She wants to keep blaming Reps for this and let funding run out. Then the mexico trade deal... same thing. It will bring relief for farmers (help sales of crops to Canada and mexico)&#8230; but again it is sitting there waiting to be voted on but wont get a vote because of Pelosi. :bop:

Now both sides are dividing the country. It is sad but true. Trump likes to play the victim and push the Us vs Them fight. Which is horrible on all of them. Remember it says "WE THE PEOPLE"... :bop:

But when I hear people call Trump Nazi or people who support him Nazi's.... they should look in the mirror. :bop:

Edit: I wont even bring up reparations talk. Because all that is doing is trying to get Booker some votes for the primary. But if you want to see a country get divided..... if reparations gets passed... I would make sure you buy a lot of precious metals... ie: lead and brass.... and sit back and watch and be prepared. Because if you think the country is divided now... look out!!! :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Reparation is rediculouse. There are no live slaves or slave owners. If your going back in history what's the limit, because at one time or another all races have been slaves. Also people of Norther US died by the thousands to free them.

As far as antisemitic it's something they called us in the past. A good example of the liberals accusing others of what they do. On this site people called me crazy when I said Obama would backstab Israel. He did, and now they do it openly.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You both make great points... Good job Chuck


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Reparation will never happen. It's ONLY an attempt to get votes. Politicians know it will take money from their pet projects with little personal gain for them. As soon as the election is over the talk will silently disapear into the night. AGAIN ........ Even most blacks with common sense realize it will accomplish NOTHING....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bring this back to light...

Look at what happened in Portland with Anti-fa..... Attacked a reporter and another person. I am letting this play out to see all of the facts but so far it is pointing at an unprovoked attack by Antifa.

Look at people setting up a "go fund me" page for a guy who spit on Trumps son at a restaurant. Is this what society is coming too.

Again Trump and some of his supporters are no angels. But the guy in Charlestown is now in jail!!! Will these people be in jail?

Also don't get me started on the whole border thing...
1. In January Trump tried to meet with heads of the Dem party to talk about this (plus fund his wall)&#8230; they laughed at him and said it was a made up crisis. Remember Shummer looking right into the camera and laughing.
2. Now it is a crisis.... uke: 
3. AOC talks about drinking out of toilets&#8230; now it is coming to light that the "toilets" have a sink basin in them that has water.... BTW... she is screaming about the conditions yet voted down TWICE aid to these places...the Democratic bill and the one that passed and the president is going to sign.

Sorry I couldn't resist talking about this. But is showing you how far left the Dem party is heading. If someone would break from that pack and just move closer to center.... they would have a shot at beating Trump. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump derangement syndrome must be real or some people are evil. AOC yesterday said she was at the border and our boarder agents are making illegal immigrant women drink from the toilet. She is nuts, or a liar, or both. The latest was she said she didn't actually see it. No kidding Sherlock.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> 3. AOC talks about drinking out of toilets&#8230; now it is coming to light that the "toilets" have a sink basin in them that has water.... BTW... she is screaming about the conditions yet voted down TWICE aid to these places...the Democratic bill and the one that passed and the president is going to sign.


In her defense she thought the low bowl was for kids and the higher one for adults.... LOL

One of these days Antifa is gonna show up with knives at a gunfight and a lot of people are gonna get hurt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yikes I read to fast and missed Chuck covering AOC drinking in the toilet.

Good thing they didn't have urinals she would have considered it sexist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yikes I read to fast and missed Chuck covering AOC drinking in the toilet.

Good thing they didn't have urinals she would have considered it sexist.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Right now we have a lot of president wanna be's saying things and making promises they know can't be kept. They are setting it up for someone else to fail on.


----------

